# XMMS2 zu Shoutcast/IceCast2



## Gunah (18. Dezember 2007)

moin

ich suche eine möglichkeit wie ich von XMMS2 auf Shoutcast/IceCast 2 zu streamen im mp3 Format... leider finde ich nur ogg formate für XMMS2, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen... 

MfG Gunah


----------

